# Cruisin' to Christmas



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah so nice...not having to worry about getting a prop finished on time. Not having to worry about costumes or candy, electric bills or vandals. It's all about family - let someone else sweat the decor. 

Nope. Just throw up some lights on the trim, put out the inflatable polar bear and the blow mold Santas (of which there are seven) and wait for the snow and the ole elf himself.

So excuse me while I grab a cup of hot chocolate and relax on the couch, 'cuz nothing's getting in the way of my well earned holiday mellow.


----------

